# Redeye3323 Gets a New Red Coat



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Congrats to Redeye on becoming a Global Moderator:thumb:


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Congratz my friend!!


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

That wacky Brit; I always knew he was a redcoat.:rofl::grin: Congrats, man, it'll be nice having you as a global mod. Just as long as you don't take the global part too seriously and come to Colorado to mod.:dance::grin:


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations. Well done :thumb:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congratulations Daniel........Nice goin'!!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations!! well done


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That's awesome!! Congrats Redeye!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations well earned


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Way to go Redeye. Now you're properly clothed.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Daniel - well done!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! Redeye the Red-Coat!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you all 

I am honoured to be welcomed into the Red-Coats of TSF, they are a great bunch 

I've been Moderator/Admin on many other forums, but none of them come close to getting Moderator here, such a great community and goal 



GZ said:


> Congratulations!!!! Redeye the Red-Coat!


I like that one, sounds suave


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Matching colours too lol


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations Redeye, very well earned (Though I still can't get the '*Butlins*' image outa my head :grin







.......


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Think MS tech and pontins


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I always think of these guys :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

WereBo is thinking these Google Image Result for http://www.topfoto.co.uk/gallery/butlins/images/prevs/0004605.jpg


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I can hear the Yankee spammers now... "The redcoats are coming... the redcoats are coming!!!" :lol:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

joeten said:


> WereBo is thinking these Google
> Image Result for http://www.topfoto.co.uk/gallery/butlins/images/prevs/0004605.jpg


Jeff Banks is inappropriately dressed.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Those have gotta be Brits. Please tell me they're not from the same country I am.:hide::grin:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Long time coming my friend. Congratulations.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Butlins... Brings back some good memories (years back). :smile:



-WOLF- said:


> Long time coming my friend. Congratulations.


Thanks old friend :beerchug:


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations! :beerchug:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations redeye.... and well deserved!! :flowers:


----------

